# Eglinton River-Bathurst



## hodges (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello all, 

I had a early rise for once and decided to go for a walk down the river so i set of around 8-9 am once i got there the reptiles had already appeared they where mainly Eastern Water Dragons and Water Skinks, i was really after finding some Red Belly Black Snakes or Tiger snakes this task was slipping away each hour went past and no snake, i finally decided to go for a walk along another set of tracks where i found a snake it was a Tiger Snake but the only thing that bugged me it was dead. So then i gave up an went home, i once again thought i shall go back down with my cousin this was around 11-12 midday. Within ten minutes of being there what do we find a another tiger similar to the one i found before but a darker black, i soon grabbed my camera and must of startled him and he shot of deep into the bush.

Should of done a bit of fishing there, the kids where catching massive carp.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 19, 2008)

beautiful pics, well done.... but that poor snake!!!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 19, 2008)

great job hodges, shame about the dead tiger!


----------



## hodges (Oct 19, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> beautiful pics, well done.... but that poor snake!!!!!



Yeah, looked to be hit by a car as he was not far from the road, i just love the reddish brown colour on him/her.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice pics, it was such a nice day here today, would of been gud to head out herping before it got to hot.


----------



## hodges (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks ryan it was actually ryan who motivated me to get out :lol:, yeah jas would of sent you a PM but wasn't sure if you would of been online that early :lol:.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah i had a few things on today but will have to get out in the coming weeks, its a nice Water Dragon, was he close to the bridge?


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet pic's Brad.

We'll have to hook up a herp for sometime this summer.

Kane


----------



## hodges (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank's kane yeah definitely will have to, nah jas i didn't find anything near the bridge only skinks i think there's to much human interference around the bridge (Dogs ETC) ive never seen that many people walking there dogs down there :lol:


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice, hodges. Too bad about the Tiger. Are they common around Bathurst?

Regards,
David


----------



## hodges (Oct 20, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Very nice, hodges. Too bad about the Tiger. Are they common around Bathurst?
> 
> Regards,
> David



Yeah there pretty common around here, was going to go down today to see more tigers or RBB's or any snake for that matter :lol:.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent pics Brad, Nice looking tiger but looks like it was attacked by something.


----------



## hodges (Oct 20, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Excellent pics Brad, Nice looking tiger but looks like it was attacked by something.



Ahh well there you go, i just presumed it was a car being so close to the road. Thanks.


----------



## hodges (Oct 20, 2008)

One more picture of this little guy, caught him yesty and today i found him in the exact same spot (sorry about quality dam camera has problems with handling batteries :lol


----------

